# Daniel Adamson



## Cobbydale (Jan 12, 2009)

http://www.danieladamson.co.uk/Britain's last steam tug tender, Daniel Adamson, has got the crucial go-ahead to operate from Liverpool Cruise Liner Terminal. Previously the province of 3,000 passenger mega liners like Queen Mary 2 and Crown Princess, the 106-year-old Daniel Adamson can carry just 100 passengers. This is a major turning point for the Daniel Adamson Preservation Society (DAPS) charity. DAPS recently passed the initial stage towards getting an £830,000 grant from the Heritage Lottery Fund, and can now develop its grant application for the final second stage with the assistance of HLF's mentoring scheme. If successful, the HLF grant will cover much of the tug tender's restoration, including vital boiler refurbishment, plus educational outreach programmes. The HLF previously awarded two project planning grants in 2006 and 2008. It is hoped Daniel Adamson will undergo trials next year and return to her former stamping grounds of the River Mersey, Weaver Navigation and Manchester Ship Canal in 2012. Last year this Edwardian tug-tender was believed to be the only ship in the Heritage Open Days scheme and was visited by scores of people at Sandon Dock, Liverpool. Daniel Adamson started life as a ferry and barge towing tug between Ellesmere Port and Liverpool Pier Head, before sale to Manchester Ship Canal Co in 1924 for use as a tug and directors' inspection ship. DAPS has also received an £8,500 grant from Prism and £10,000 from the Pilgrim Trust, which both aid heritage and museum projects. This will go towards the restoration of the engine room and its two steam compound engines built by John Jones of Liverpool, in 1903. Dan Cross, DAPS chairman who succeeded Tony Hirst in September 2009, says: "The Society is extremely grateful to the Heritage Lottery Fund for its continued support. HLF's also very kindly offered two specialist mentors to assist DAPS with the Stage Two application. While finalising the application this year, we will seek match funding of £150,000. Likewise, we're thrilled Liverpool City Council will allow Daniel Adamson to use Liverpool Cruise Terminal for our passengers. It's another vital piece in a jigsaw to get Daniel Adamson steaming again. Keith Blundell, Liverpool City Council Head of Tourism, says: "We are delighted to help the Daniel Adamson Preservation Society with its voyages. It was always in the business plan that leisure craft could use the cruise terminal, so it's great we can help to bring back this very historic Mersey ship into public service." Martin Heighton, National Historic Ships advisory committee director, says: "I'm so pleased at this outcome as we gave initial advice to DAPS about HLF which they acted on. This is an excellent project undertaken by first-rate people on a ship which is of the utmost national importance. Not only is this Britain's last steam tug-tender, but its two-deck art deco-style passenger saloon was built as a mini-copy of the first Queen Mary liner's interior in 1936. As we have no classic ocean liners left, this combination makes Daniel Adamson priceless."


----------

